# Fujistu Stylistic 2300 mit Gentoo?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe hier einen Fujistu Stylistic 2300 Tablet PC erworben.

Es hat ein Touchscreen mit Stift.

Kann man sowas unter Gentoo nutzen?

Hardware: 

P1-233MMX

6GB HDD

128MB

8.4 TFT/CTV @ 800x600 

1x USB 1.1

1x VGA

Seriell / Parallel

Akku hälst ca. 3-4 Stunden

Cardbus PCMCIA (32-Bit)

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## b3cks

<seufz> Du bist echt so'n toller Hecht.

Gegenfrage: Warum sollte es nicht gehen? Und warum suchst du nicht erstmal oder probierst selber?

 :Arrow:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_Fujitsu_Stylistic_ST5010_Manual

 :Arrow:  http://tuxmobil.org/fujitsu.html

----------

## think4urs11

ConiKost: Hallo Orakel, ich bins mal wieder...

Orakel: Hi Coni, lange nicht gesehen.

ConiKost: Sag mal allwissendes Orakel ... kannst du mir sagen ob so ein Gerät unter Gentoo nutzbar ist?

Orakel: aber klar Coni - schau doch mal hier; dies fiel mir als erstes ins Auge es setzt auf dem Vorläufer auf aber im wesentlichen ist das denke ich vergleichbar

ConiKost: Dankeschön  :Smile:  , bis zum nächsten Mal

Orakel:  :Shocked: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ich habe hier eine Seite "inapa tecno eco star CIE Weiss Nr 149 80g/m2".

Meint ihr das arbeitet mit meinem "Faber Castell - TK-FINE 9715" 0,5 mm Druckbleistift zusammen? Der ist nämlich schon was älter...

Aber mal im Ernst: ConiKost, deine Threads fallen sehr oft auf...

Warum probierst du nicht einfach mal was bzw. suchst mal vorher...

----------

## ConiKost

Warum?

1) Ich kriege das Gerät erst kommende Woche

2) Und wo hilft mit bitte z.B. das Howto für den Stylistic 5xxx? Ich habe da ganz andere Hardware drin ...

3) Wo sollt mir der Link für den Stylistic 1000 helfen? Ich habe nämlich eine normale HDD drin, keine PCMCIA Variante.

4) Mir gehts eher darum ob von EUCH aus dem Gentoo Forum welche damit Erfahrung haben -.-

Naja dann poste ich hier garnix mehr.

----------

## firefly

die reaktion wäre bestimmt eine andere, wenn du direkt nach den Erfahrungen gefragt hättest  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Nun, du stellst häufiger Fragen ohne selber zu suchen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-520365-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517451-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-515708-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-515134-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513913-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513719-highlight-.html

und das war jetzt ein erster Überblick.

Hier will dir ja keiner ans Bein pissen, aber manchmal wünscht man sich schon das etwas Selbstinitiative gezeigt wird.

----------

## think4urs11

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 3) Wo sollt mir der Link für den Stylistic 1000 helfen? Ich habe nämlich eine normale HDD drin, keine PCMCIA Variante.

 

Aber das 1200'er hat eine 'normale' Notebookplatte eingebaut und der Rest der Hardware ist ziemliche x86-Hausmannskost - und ja der Link zum 1200er howto ist auf der Seite auch zu finden.

Ein bischen Experimentierfreude sollte man von einem Gentoonian schon erwarten dürfen  :Wink: 

Ansonsten kann ich mich den anderen nur anschließen - auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt den bösen Mod raushängen zu lassen...

Ein bischen mehr erkennbare Eigeninitiative deinerseits wäre wünschenswert.

Man hat öfter so den Eindruck als würde dir entweder die Motivation und/oder die nötige Kreativität bei der Wahl der richtigen Suchbegriffe (oder orte) fehlen.

Die weitaus meisten hier helfen gerne wenn es mal kniffliger wird aber für 'Trivial'-Fragen ist dieses Forum einfach zu spezialisiert.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   3) Wo sollt mir der Link für den Stylistic 1000 helfen? Ich habe nämlich eine normale HDD drin, keine PCMCIA Variante. 
> 
> Aber das 1200'er hat eine 'normale' Notebookplatte eingebaut und der Rest der Hardware ist ziemliche x86-Hausmannskost - und ja der Link zum 1200er howto ist auf der Seite auch zu finden.
> 
> Ein bischen Experimentierfreude sollte man von einem Gentoonian schon erwarten dürfen 
> ...

 

Das mag sein. Ich habe auch kein Problem mit der Kritik. Nur Frage ich mich dann ernsthaft, ob hier die Suche im Forum defekt ist? 

Wenn ich z.B. "Stylistic 2300" in der Suche im Forum werfe, kriege ich genau ein Ergebnis -.- Das hilft richtig   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dass das 1200er ne notemale Notebook HDD hat überrascht mich ... mein Freund hat nen 1200er, da ist eine PCMCIA HDD drin!

Und nein, ich bin weder euch noch sonst wenn Böse. Ihr habt ja auch in gewisser Hinsicht schon Recht.

[EDIT]

Aufgrund meines momentanen Jobs und Studium habe ich nicht viel Zeit für Experimente.Last edited by ConiKost on Sun Dec 03, 2006 7:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 1) Ich kriege das Gerät erst kommende Woche

 

Dann probier das Gerät doch erst einmal aus, wenn du es hast. Vielleicht ergeben sich gar keine Frage.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Und wo hilft mit bitte z.B. das Howto für den Stylistic 5xxx? Ich habe da ganz andere Hardware drin ...

 

Es zeigt aber, dass diese Geräte wohl unter Linux/Gentoo laufen und wohl keine/kaum "Sonderhardware" drin steckt, weswegen das ganze nicht laufen sollte.

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Wo sollt mir der Link für den Stylistic 1000 helfen? Ich habe nämlich eine normale HDD drin, keine PCMCIA Variante.

 

Siehe 1. Einfach Erfahrungsberichte zu den Geräten lesen. Außerdem, wenn eine normale HDD drin ist, sollte es auch keine Problem geben.

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Mir gehts eher darum ob von EUCH aus dem Gentoo Forum welche damit Erfahrung haben -.-

 

Dann frage doch auch bitte nach Erfahrung und nicht einfach, ob das Gerät unter Gentoo läuft. Oder wolltest du da ein explizites "ja" oder "nein"? Nichts desto trotz besagen die Links, dass dieses Gerät, scheinbar unabhängig von Modell/Serie, unter Linux läuft und somit auch sicherlich unter Gentoo nutzbar ist. Zudem bekommst du dort auch die Erfahrungsberichte, die du wolltest.

Oder wolltest du, malwieder, eine perfekte auf dich zugeschnittene Lösung/Auskunft?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Das mag sein. Ich habe auch kein Problem mit der Kritik. Nur Frage ich mich dann ernsthaft, ob hier die Suche im Forum defekt ist? 
> 
> Wenn ich z.B. "Stylistic 2300" in der Suche im Forum werfe, kriege ich genau ein Ergebnis -.- Das hilft richtig  

 Das meinte ich mit zuwenig kreativ beim Suchen. Wieso muß es unbedingt ein (eher unwahrscheinlicher) Erfahrungsbericht eines f.g.o-Besuchers sein?

Ein Blick über den Tellrrand in Richtung Debian/RedHat/Slackware/etc. erhöht die Chancen erheblich, aber mit der Forensuche alleine wirst du da nicht glücklich.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit hier im Forum auch nur einen zu finden der mit exakt dem Gerät 'X' Gentoo am Laufen hat ist nunmal sehr gering und je älter und weniger verkauft es ist desto kleiner die Chance. (Ich wage mal zu behaupten es dürfte schon schwer werden 2 Leute zu finden die mit dem aktuellen Aldi-Gerät Erfahrungen haben)

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Aufgrund meines momentanen Jobs und Studium habe ich nicht viel Zeit für Experimente.

 Blöde Frage - warum kaufst du dir dann solche Hardware wenn du keine Zeit dafür hast?

----------

## ConiKost

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   1) Ich kriege das Gerät erst kommende Woche 
> 
> Dann probier das Gerät doch erst einmal aus, wenn du es hast. Vielleicht ergeben sich gar keine Frage.
> 
>  *Quote:*   2) Und wo hilft mit bitte z.B. das Howto für den Stylistic 5xxx? Ich habe da ganz andere Hardware drin ... 
> ...

 

Hallo!

Ich wollte eigentlich keine Antwort wie, du braucht das, und dies, dann klicke hier etc ...

Wollte eher ein reinse Ja / Nein  :Wink:  Mehr nicht.

Außerdem, dass das Teil generell unter Linux läuft. Da kenn ich leider genügend Gegenteile. NAch dem Motto Gerät 1000 rennt perfekt, aber Geräte 2000 nicht, dafür wieder der Nachfolger 3000.

Darum bin ich generell skeptisch.

 *Quote:*   

> Aufgrund meines momentanen Jobs und Studium habe ich nicht viel Zeit für Experimente.

 

Und wo ist das Problem? Auch wenn man nicht so viel Zeit wird man ja wohl es trotzdem dürfen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das meinte ich mit zuwenig kreativ beim Suchen. Wieso muß es unbedingt ein (eher unwahrscheinlicher) Erfahrungsbericht eines f.g.o-Besuchers sein? 
> 
> Ein Blick über den Tellrrand in Richtung Debian/RedHat/Slackware/etc. erhöht die Chancen erheblich, aber mit der Forensuche alleine wirst du da nicht glücklich. 
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit hier im Forum auch nur einen zu finden der mit exakt dem Gerät 'X' Gentoo am Laufen hat ist nunmal sehr gering und je älter und weniger verkauft es ist desto kleiner die Chance. (Ich wage mal zu behaupten es dürfte schon schwer werden 2 Leute zu finden die mit dem aktuellen Aldi-Gerät Erfahrungen haben)

 

Soviel dazu. Auch hier habe ich sehr viel negatives gesammelt was z.b Debian und Gentoo betrifft. Da habe ich einiges gefunden wie es noch so toll unter Debian läuft, aber nicht unter Gentoo oder umgekehrt.

----------

## think4urs11

Trotzdem wenn man sich die Hardware ansieht die in dem Gerät verbaut wurde findet sich eigentlich nichts wirklich exotisches abgesehen vom Pen/Touchscreen und auch dafür scheint es Treiber zu geben (nein nicht über die Forensuche  :Wink:  )

Und das Argument 'läuft unter Debian', 'läuft nicht unter Gentoo/SuSE/whatever' gilt nicht; soweit es jeweils um Linux geht ist es nur eine Frage des Aufwandes den ich investiere. Und für ganz exotische Fälle gibt es immer noch die div. embedded Varianten oder NetBSD.

Wie gesagt, selbst wenn sich für ein Gerät 'X' ein 'jo, das geht'-Bericht finden läßt... laufen dort auch wirklich alle Einzelteile? Vielleicht hat der Autor ja keine Notwendigkeit für das Modem, du aber schon. Aus seiner Sicht läuft alles (was er braucht) du bist dann aber trotzdem enttäuscht...

----------

## ConiKost

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Trotzdem wenn man sich die Hardware ansieht die in dem Gerät verbaut wurde findet sich eigentlich nichts wirklich exotisches abgesehen vom Pen/Touchscreen und auch dafür scheint es Treiber zu geben (nein nicht über die Forensuche  )
> 
> Und das Argument 'läuft unter Debian', 'läuft nicht unter Gentoo/SuSE/whatever' gilt nicht; soweit es jeweils um Linux geht ist es nur eine Frage des Aufwandes den ich investiere. Und für ganz exotische Fälle gibt es immer noch die div. embedded Varianten oder NetBSD.
> 
> Wie gesagt, selbst wenn sich für ein Gerät 'X' ein 'jo, das geht'-Bericht finden läßt... laufen dort auch wirklich alle Einzelteile? Vielleicht hat der Autor ja keine Notwendigkeit für das Modem, du aber schon. Aus seiner Sicht läuft alles (was er braucht) du bist dann aber trotzdem enttäuscht...

 

Also für mich ist eher nur Wichtig ob es "ansatzweise" läuft. Mehr nicht. Aber ich bin auch nicht bereit mich jetzt 10 Stunden totzusuchen, was z.B. unter Debian läuft und dann frickeln bis es unter Gentoo läuft. Ja ich weis, Gentoo ist schon so oder so teilweise frickelei.

----------

## ConiKost

Kann man eigentlich unter der echten Linux Console auch ne Tastatur anzeigen lassen?. Z.B. über ncurses oder so.

Dafür habe ich nix gefunden. Nur den passenden X Treiber.

Unter MS-DOS gab es nen kleine Tool für ne "virtuelle Tastatur"

----------

